
NSA Abandons “About” Searches – Schneier on Security - rbanffy
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/05/nsa_abandons_ab.html
======
JumpCrisscross
Do senders and receivers inherit? Suppose I'm under surveillance. Instead of
sending something to C, I send it to B with instructions to relay to C. Is B
--> C collected? What if I don't explicitly tell B to pass it along to C?

